# Do you ever feel weird or lost after a long sleep or nap?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I slept around 3 pm after a long morning of soccer practice and woke up around 1 am wow, My whole family was asleep and I woke up feeling dreamy, Like i kept thinking about my dreams and thinking, " was it real" and felt like i just came back from a different world and I felt lost as well, these symptoms usually last for about 40 minutes-1 hour and fade away. Have any of you guys felt this before???


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Yes!! If I take a nap and sleep for a really long time and wake up late at night it's such a surreal feeling for some reason and it takes awhile to adjust.

Or if I haven't been sleeping that long but it's in the winter and it gets dark early. I wake up and look at the time and I can't tell whether it's am or pm. I remember falling asleep after school (back in high school) and waking up at around 6 or 7 and being like oh s*** I can't believe I slept that long. I would jump up and start getting ready for school before I realized that it was 6 or 7 pm not am!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes. During my teen years I had the weirdest sleeping pattern and would most often wake up at around 10M - 3 AM and go to sleep at around 1 PM.

Most of the time when I sleep even for a long time I will wake up still feeling exhausted, which is peculiar.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

"Good morning. You have been in suspension for nine nine nine nine nine..."

That's how I feel after a nap.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, it is surreal waking up in the evening after a long nap. My mind is always racing (crazy dreams etc) when I sleep during odd hours. Then you're like "uhh, what do I do now? I can't go back to bed."


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Everything usually feels so surreal to me when I wake up from taking naps in the daytime, even if they're not for long. I feel sort of utterly disconnected from reality for a few hours afterwards, and my mind's just a huge fog. I don't how else to explain it, but it's a really strange feeling. And never used to happen, either.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I always feel confused when I wake up, for a split second. I often have racing heart / trouble breathing and other panic symptoms upon waking, too. It's weird, because I almost never panic in day-to-day life...but if I take a nap, WHOA it's intense.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup, right now! If anyone has ever seen the movie "The Hangover" it's right after that guy wakes up and finds out he's missing a tooth. That whole shaky camera effect as he's stumbling along. That's what I feel like after a long sleep.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Your Crazy said:


> "Good morning. You have been in suspension for nine nine nine nine nine..."
> 
> That's how I feel after a nap.


I feel like I have a very minor case of serious brain damage.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I feel like I'm a completely different person.
It lasts for several minutes.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Chrysalii said:


> I feel like I have a very minor case of serious brain damage.


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a wicked case of this one time... I was watching tommy-knockers (A movie made after a Stephen King novel) and I fell asleep in the middle- then when I woke up no one was in my house, but their cars were all here (everyone was home when I fell asleep.) And the weather had gotten really stormy too, it freaked me out for a good hour. Turns out they went for a walk.

It was a really weird feeling though.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Nap for no longer than 50 minutes. Any longer and I usually wake up feeling I've been hit by a truck. I usually nap for 30 minutes and I wake up feeling more energised than a 2 hour nap. 

Don't allow yourself to fall into too deep of a sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This happens to me too. I can feel rather groggy & out of it for a good while after naps & often confused by the dreams I had during the naps themselves. Sometimes they seem very realistic, as though they were memories turned into altered dramas


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This happens to me too. I can feel rather groggy & out of it for a good while after naps &* often confused by the dreams I had during the naps themselves. Sometimes they seem very realistic, as though they were memories turned into altered *dramas


yes, that too.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never, in my recollected lifetime, have had a long sleep or a nap, but I feel weird and lost just the same.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel that way sometimes.


----------



## gbr (Nov 22, 2012)

*y*



kesker said:


> I've never, in my recollected lifetime, have had a long sleep or a nap, but I feel weird and lost just the same.


Me too. Well sometimes I have a short nap which I think is healthy. But nearly every morning I feel very disconnected to society and everyone. I wake up and start feeling jealous of people I can hear outside because they have an agenda. I usually go to bed all right. I have the best time at night. When I wake up in the morning I've lost that spirit I worked up to all the day before. Back to square A1 I don't know how I relate what I have to do to feel like I have a place or where to see my chance in feeling equal and not feeling like a huge debt is owed to me which nothing is happening with. How are we going to solve the problem?


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, especially after accidental naps. Like once I fell asleep in front of the TV and I woke up at 9pm. Thought it was 9am and panicked lol


----------



## nb1991 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope,I feel better


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Especially when I wake up during the dreaming-phase of sleep (REM) - which is most of the time when I oversleep. I dream about places that are familiar to me both in the dream and after I wake up. Then I don't know whether they're an old memory of somewhere I went as a kid, somewhere I dreamt about as a kid or just something new and fictitous. It's even more confusing because I usually remember dreams gradually, throughout the next day or two.


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh my God yes!! I absolutely hate that feeling, so I never take naps.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes. Sometimes I wake up and I feel like I've lost my orientation for the room. I can't remember if Im facing the door or away or whatever. This passes in a few seconds.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Whenever I wake up from my afternoon nap I always think it's the next day when I've only been napping for a few hours. lol


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

If I fall asleep during the day and wake up at night, yes.


----------

